# The brushes are shipped!



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I got all of the brushes out today! Some of you will be getting them in envelopes because my family and I felt is was better for the brushes. It is the same cost as the box and everything going overseas is in a box.
Thanks to all of you for making this such an easy experience for me!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yippity yay! Cannot wait!!!!!! Thanks so much for doing this!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

YAY!

my snarled up coat changing spoo says BARK!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

This is probably sad, but I didn't even open my brushes until everything left the house! But I can say I have finally found a slicker brush Karma (my cat) will let me use to brush her. I have a cheap one and she HATES it. She was actually rubbing herself against the LP (the single Gold for her)!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks again Karma for all your hard work, it is appreciated! :biggrin1:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, Karma, for all your time and trouble!
I can't wait to get mine and try it out!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Yay! Thank you thank you! I am so excited to get my brush!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Karma - glad your kitty is happy too! I'm so grateful that you are posting overseas - it is very much appreciated.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!! Sooooo looking forward to them arriving!!!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for putting this all together for everyone! I can only imagine the work involved- it is greatly appreciated! 

I can't wait to get my brushes- I am already thinking about whose dogs I can attack with it until my poodle gets here (I know a sheltie, a maltese, and an australian shepherd that are on the list so far). :biggrin1:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

got my brush ... thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

another thank you!! They're gonna take way too long to get here! Can't wait to use them.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine Arrived!1 Thank You!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i hate to say it, but these brushes are all that and then some.

i did a quick brushing on temperance's jacket and it really went through her dense coat like buttah. they are spendy, but really, i believe i got what i paid for.

thanks so much.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Faerie,
This brush is REALLY going to make the job of keeping up with coat, so much easier


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

but what the heck do you do with the side that is straight???? fluff?

i was so happy last night brushing the poof. it really made it lot easier.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

that is for running thru coat that is snarl free when you don't want to chance breakage (like ears) to make the coat fluff out more and separate. It will not go thru mats or really "brush out" coat that's not already in good shape. I use the straight side for brushing over coat that I have clippered short like on maltese, yorkies, shih tzu's, etc or back brushing the same. That side is really not great for curly coat, but I love the brushes so much, I don't mind not being able to use that side much. After all, most slickers only have one side any way


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I can't wait! Hopefully mine will arrive today! * faerie*, good to hear you were happy with them!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks cameo. i figured i probably wouldn't use the side much. but maybe i can brush my cairns with it.

i do love this brush. i haven't groomed temperance yet, so since i have this brush i may not take her as short as i was planning since it works so well.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

In SC - got mine today! Thanks So So much. Very nice brush too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Got mine today and I love it! Very good of you to take on all the work involved, _thank __you!_ And please thank your family for me too for helping with shipping/mailing. Chagall liked it when I brushed him with his new "silver friend," so he says, "arf! arf!," his way of thanking you kindly.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I ran to the mailbox like a little kid, but alas, no brushes. Maybe MN is farther for mailing? Hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

YIPPEE!!!!
Got mine today! 
And even though I only brushed Ruby briefly with it tonight, she really seemed to enjoy it!
Thanks for co-ordinating this buy, Karma!
Sure was a great time to try one of the brushes!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I got my double silver on Tuesday. Finally opened the box and tried it out this morning. Wow--now I see what all the fuss is about! So fast and easy for me, and it seemed that trouble spots like underarms were also easier for him. Brushout went so fast, I was tempted to go ahead and throw him in the tub for a bath! Now *that's* a miracle brush, LOL. 

Thanks again, Karma, for all the work you did organizing and shipping.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Got mine too! Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LOVE my brush!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I am a skeptical person, until I have my own experiences with things. Had read enough comments to the positive to take the dive and order 3 silver brushes, 2 small and one large. The large for my 2 standards, and the 2 small for my mini, but planned on bringing one of the small to the cabin and keeping it there to use on all the dogs.
Well, I received my package a tad late due to the flooding in my area, but boy oh boy, when I pulled my battered envelope from the mailbox I was excited!
I am officially a convert! I don't know how in the heck these brushed do what they do, but they are amazing! I almost like the small the best, working well on my big dogs too! I now have a brush sitting at my desk, so when ever the dogs walk by, I spin around and and brush them.
Why I like them, they really do grab the hair, and glide through the coat like butter.
The other thing I really noticed, the dogs are enjoying their brushing! When using my other brushes, and I'm brushing near their shoulders and legs, they start pulling their elbows in like, ouch, that hurts there. But with our new brushes, none of that! They stand and wag tails and come back for more!!! 
Thank you to those who originally put this group by together, I may not have ever had the chance to own these brushes otherwise.
Photos are of our road, no mail could come through for 2 days. Nothing compared to some other small towns around us, serious damaged and loss has occurred.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I got mine the other day too. I ordered a green and a matzapper for work (I already have a silver), and a client got a silver for her bichons too. I LOVE them! Ohhhhh, I am SO looking forward to getting a matted dog in now to try out the matzapper! LMAO!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder how the brushes made it to New Zealand before Canada? I hope they're here soon, I'm getting super excited!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

LunnieDoodle said:


> I wonder how the brushes made it to New Zealand before Canada? I hope they're here soon, I'm getting super excited!


I have no clue. It says they are still in transit. I'm sending you a PM as well.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol!!! That is amusing it was quicker to come across the world than it was to cross a border! They arrived on Tuesday afternoon for me. Thank you so much Ashley for arranging them!!!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Got them!!! I had a good variety of dogs in today so I got to use them on each coat.. they're fantastic!!! So happy =) THanks again!!!

I should also mention that I have a three year old mat zapper already and if you stand them next to each other the 3 year old does not look too bad! I'm a professional groomer full time and this is my main go-to brush. I'm very impressed with their durability!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay, I got my brush today (in Australia). I can't wait to try it out. Thank you so much Karma for doing this.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm thrilled to bits with my new double silver. I had sort of wondered what all the fuss was about, and now I see. Brushing goes so quickly, and is so much easier on my hands and him--he doesn't seem to mind the tender spots as much. 

Thanks again, Ashley, for organizing this!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you Karma for all your hard work!! I wanted to thank you earlier but I haven't had time to sign on here. I totally forgot I ordered the brushes and I didn't check the PF for any updates, so it was a pleasant surprise when I got it in the mail. It felt like an early xmas for myself  Thanks again!!!!


----------

